# Handsculpted fairies



## missypyxi (Jan 23, 2015)

I thought it would be fun to share a picture of two fairies that I hand sculpted. These two started out as just a lump of clay and wires, and they became two characters from my books! Hope you like them, they were fun to do and they make me smile while I'm writing!  Aren't they cute?


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! Amazing work. You should sell them on Etsy, but I imagine it must take a long time to do one. Very cool!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

These are gorgeous, Missypyxi!  Love little dolls like this.

Betsy


----------



## missypyxi (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you both! I do sell them on Etsy! Not these in particulars since they're my book characters, but I lost others as I make them.

Here's another from my Keepers of the Wellsprings series. His name is Shush.


----------

